# Lake Huron salmon unlikely to rebound, study says



## gunfun13

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2016/03/14/lake-huron-salmon/81764806/

_Ann Arbor _— Lake Huron’s glory days as a salmon fishery are likely gone forever, according to a study whose lead researcher says Lake Michigan is following a similar pattern.

Lake Huron’s population of the alewife, the herring-like fish that are the Chinook salmon’s main food source, collapsed in 2003, according to researchers. Heavy stocking of Chinook in Lake Huron contributed to increased predation of alewives; the sharp Chinook decline started soon after.

In Lake Michigan, populations of alewives and salmon are both declining.

The study, published Monday in Ecosystems, used a food-web modeling approach to determine factors on the decline of salmon in Lake Huron. It determined that heavy stocking of salmon led to increased predation of alewives. The increase in non-native mussels also competed with small fish — such as alewives and rainbow smelt, another salmon food — for nutrients.

“We are seeing all the same warning signs in lakes Michigan and Ontario,” said Yu-Chun Kao in a release. Kao conducted the work for his doctoral dissertation at UM under study co-author Sara Adlerstein-Gonzalez. “We’re seeing decreasing nutrient loads, a decrease in soft-bodied, bottom-dwelling invertebrates due to the mussels, a decrease in rainbow smelt and, as a result, Chinook salmon feeding almost solely on alewives.”

Kao is working to follow this research with a study that focuses on Lake Michigan. He is now a post-doctoral researcher at Michigan State University who works at the U.S. Geological Survey in Ann Arbor.

Additional modeling work will be needed to determine if the pressure on the alewives population is as high in Lake Michigan as it was in Lake Huron, said study co-author Ed Rutherford, a fisheries biologist for the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. No single factor contributed to the decline, he said.

“It took a sort of perfect storm,” he said.

While there is a fear that there will be an alewives collapse in Lake Michigan, it is possible that the population could rebound, he said.

“Some are worried it’s happening right before our eyes,” Rutherford said, referring to the Lake Michigan alewives population. “Alewives tend to have reproductive events in years that are warm. I think it’s a little to early to tell if they are going to collapse and not rebound.”

Rutherford said alewives are notorious for having wide swings in population size.

A September report from the Michigan DNR said that the Lake Michigan salmon population is down 75 percent from its peak in 2012, due partly to reduced stocking rates and declines in reproduction from a lack of prey.

“DNR biologists believe the only way to keep Lake Michigan from following Lake Huron is to manage the fisheries by balancing 
predator (salmon) and prey (alewife) so neither collapse,” that report said.

Rutherford said it can be tough to find a balance.

“What we know a little bit sooner is what’s going with the fish population,” he said. “The ability for management to respond very quickly is harder to do.”

Pacific salmon were introduced into the Great Lakes in the 1960s to control non-native alewives. But the alewife and rainbow smelt populations crashed in the early 2000s for reasons that included the invasion of foreign mussels that disrupted aquatic food chains.

Researchers say Lake Huron resource managers should focus their efforts on restoring native fish such as lake trout, walleye, whitefish and lake herring.

Staff Writer Candice Williams contributed.


----------



## -Axiom-

They should quit planting them altogether and concentrate on Atlantics, Steelhead, Browns, & Walleyes.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Focus on Steelhead and Walleye.


----------



## fishmaster1

Gunfun13, thanks for posting that Very important info. Sad situation all the way around. Hope something is figured out SOON, as there are Many anglers that have such a steadfast stance on "Oh there are plenty of Salmon in Lake Huron" or "Must not put the time in" or "Don't know where to look". Which is quite the opposite The Numbers Are NOT worth the $, time and effort to target. For Salmon tourneys being held on lake Huron, yes it is a Great time and benefits alot of different organizations but has turned into mainly 90% of a late trout turn out at the SALMON tourneys which most at one point didn't allow lake trout to be weighed in the mix more less whole bag limits.


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams

fishmaster1 said:


> Gunfun13, thanks for posting that Very important info. Sad situation all the way around. Hope something is figured out SOON, as there are Many anglers that have such a steadfast stance on "Oh there are plenty of Salmon in Lake Huron" or "Must not put the time in" or "Don't know where to look". Which is quite the opposite The Numbers Are NOT worth the $, time and effort to target. For Salmon tourneys being held on lake Huron, yes it is a Great time and benefits alot of different organizations but has turned into mainly 90% of a late trout turn out at the SALMON tourneys which most at one point didn't allow lake trout to be weighed in the mix more less whole bag limits.



I guess it really depends on who you are. I personally like the challenge and appreciate when a good box of fish is taken for the day. Just because people can't go and throw anything in the water and catch 20lb kings doesn't mean the fishery is taking a crap. Nowadays the tactics are different and you have to work to catch a nice box. The Steelhead and Coho in Huron are just as good as any of the great lakes. Hopefully the Atlantics take off as well. If fishing was nothing but catching, it would be really boring. The challenge and success is what fuels most of us fishing fanatics.


----------



## fishmaster1

Chase-N-Dreams said:


> I guess it really depends on who you are. I personally like the challenge and appreciate when a good box of fish is taken for the day. Just because people can't go and throw anything in the water and catch 20lb kings doesn't mean the fishery is taking a crap. Nowadays the tactics are different and you have to work to catch a nice box. The Steelhead and Coho in Huron are just as good as any of the great lakes. Hopefully the Atlantics take off as well. If fishing was nothing but catching, it would be really boring. The challenge and success is what fuels most of us fishing fanatics.


You say you guess it depends on who you are??? Makes no difference with the fact the SALMON in Lake Huron are and have been in a downward spiral for years and NOT getting better. Other species don't and cant make up for what was! Research, videos,college studies and some Very Experienced people say otherwise to what you claim. Grindstone and oscoda is a ghost towA, For what reason do you suppose? I will tell you. Personally know a few charter captains that used both ports for many many years and all packed up and either sold shop or moved shop to west side. Do you honestly think they did that for a change of scenery? No I can tell you first hand. The challenge is there for sure But lets be realistic the $ per trip to fish and expect to catch a SALMON in Lake Huron is slim real slim. Now that does not have anything to do with the challenge it's common sense. Do some research on past tourneys held on lake Huron in last 3-4years and look at tallys of Salmon caught IN A LABELED SALMON TOURNEY. Fishing fanatic I am, up with the best of em! Oh and you can reassure yourself I put my time on the water. Good luck with the challenge!


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams

fishmaster1 said:


> You say you guess it depends on who you are??? Makes no difference with the fact the SALMON in Lake Huron are and have been in a downward spiral for years and NOT getting better. Other species don't and cant make up for what was! Research, videos,college studies and some Very Experienced people say otherwise to what you claim. Grindstone and oscoda is a ghost towA, For what reason do you suppose? I will tell you. Personally know a few charter captains that used both ports for many many years and all packed up and either sold shop or moved shop to west side. Do you honestly think they did that for a change of scenery? No I can tell you first hand. The challenge is there for sure But lets be realistic the $ per trip to fish and expect to catch a SALMON in Lake Huron is slim real slim. Now that does not have anything to do with the challenge it's common sense. Do some research on past tourneys held on lake Huron in last 3-4years and look at tallys of Salmon caught IN A LABELED SALMON TOURNEY. Fishing fanatic I am, up with the best of em! Oh and you can reassure yourself I put my time on the water. Good luck with the challenge!



Well I certainly didn't mean to offend you, but it's obvious I did. It's not new news about the Kings all over... Your captains that moved to the west side ought to be getting ready to move again because Lake Michigan is following right behind Huron. I'm not here to down talk anybody or their views. It's just plain and simple. Life and the world change on a daily basis, embrace it...


----------



## fishmaster1

Chase-N-Dreams said:


> Well I certainly didn't mean to offend you, but it's obvious I did. It's not new news about the Kings all over... Your captains that moved to the west side ought to be getting ready to move again because Lake Michigan is following right behind Huron. I'm not here to down talk anybody or their views. It's just plain and simple. Life and the world change on a daily basis, embrace it...


No offense taken, all good! Very correct on the path lake Michigan is taken. Its not necessarily my views that matter it takes multiple voices to stand up for a change OR accept what is/Was with no compaining.. Your last comment on embracing it, I do everday I open my eyes and walk out the door in this ever changing society. Positive thoughts and actions is what I strive for and I appologize if I came across any other way! Good luck on whatever species you target.


----------



## andyotto

fishmaster1 said:


> No offense taken, all good! Very correct on the path lake Michigan is taken. Its not necessarily my views that matter it takes multiple voices to stand up for a change OR accept what is/Was with no compaining.. Your last comment on embracing it, I do everday I open my eyes and walk out the door in this ever changing society. Positive thoughts and actions is what I strive for and I appologize if I came across any other way! Good luck on whatever species you target.


I think this has been addressed before. Lake Huron is no longer a great salmon fishery. It is however a very good mixed bag fishery. Not just lake trout. We fish trying not to catch lake trout and get good boxes of steelhead, walleye, coho, kings now and then and others along with a few lakers. We have a great time doing it. You are right that the charters have gone to Lake Michigan. People prefer to catch kings (me included). However if/when kings crash on Michigan it will turn into a mixed bag fishery as well. If you like fishing you will adapt and join in. Its not great but its better than a lot of people think. 
As far as actions to be taken to reverse it. From what I've read and personal experience, I don't think there is anything anyone can do to stop it. Maybe cutting out the lakers would slow it down but that comes from the federal level and even that probably wont change the lakes back. Anyway its good that you and others care even though I don't think much can be done.


----------



## Chasingchrome

fishmaster1 said:


> You say you guess it depends on who you are??? Makes no difference with the fact the SALMON in Lake Huron are and have been in a downward spiral for years and NOT getting better. Other species don't and cant make up for what was! Research, videos,college studies and some Very Experienced people say otherwise to what you claim. Grindstone and oscoda is a ghost towA, For what reason do you suppose? I will tell you. Personally know a few charter captains that used both ports for many many years and all packed up and either sold shop or moved shop to west side. Do you honestly think they did that for a change of scenery? No I can tell you first hand. The challenge is there for sure But lets be realistic the $ per trip to fish and expect to catch a SALMON in Lake Huron is slim real slim. Now that does not have anything to do with the challenge it's common sense. Do some research on past tourneys held on lake Huron in last 3-4years and look at tallys of Salmon caught IN A LABELED SALMON TOURNEY. Fishing fanatic I am, up with the best of em! Oh and you can reassure yourself I put my time on the water. Good luck with the challenge!


Salmon run last fall on the Pere Marquette was brutal. I have fished it for 23 years. I remember catching Silver in 2008 first week of August on the PM. Water levels were the same as they have always been. Yet huge numbers of Salmon wete caught out on the Big Lake all last summer ????


----------



## Southsider1

How many times is this going to be regurgitated? Same old story-Huron is dead Michigan is next. Go fishing and try to have fun or sell your sh*t and do something else.


----------



## fishmaster1

Southsider1 said:


> How many times is this going to be regurgitated? Same old story-Huron is dead Michigan is next. Go fishing and try to have fun or sell your sh*t and do something else.


It does get old hearing about it for sure, on other hand Why sit back and accept it? Then some get all riled up towards many others that are far from Satified on our So called Salmon program. No need to argue among ourselves it's facts that neither side really want to hear..... Good luck


----------



## wallyg

fishmaster1 said:


> It does get old hearing about it for sure, on other hand Why sit back and accept it? Then some get all riled up towards many others that are far from Satified on our So called Salmon program. No need to argue among ourselves it's facts that neither side really want to hear..... Good luck


----------



## wallyg

Lake Huron is NOT dead, It is different.
You can now catch a mixed bag of species including Steelhead, walleyes, Lakers,Atlantics,
and the odd king or coho.
Here is a list of proposed "Thumb Area" Lake Huron plants for 2016:
Caseville..........6,300 Steelhead
Pinnebog River....15,850 Steelhead
Port Austin.........10,000 Steelhead
Harbor Beach........30,000 Steelhead
Not to mention 60,700 Lakers rotated between ports year to year
Port Sanilac...........30,000 rainbows (Eagle Lake strain)
Lexington.............30,000 rainbows (Eagle Lake)
40,000 Atlantic Salmon
10,000 Steelhead trout
The last 2 springs have had spawning runs in our creeks of Steelhead.
Not seen in quite a while.
Tank You MDNR and MSSFA!


----------



## fishmaster1

Most are not referring that Lake Huron is Dead. The SALMON have taken a huge hit/loss. Your stats you posted shows only 40,000 Atlantic's salmon that's a small sliver of what should be planted for a SALMON comeback. Mixed bag is a Great thing!! So would more Salmon in that MIXED bag!


----------



## fishmaster1

Re-read OP and the topic of study was for the Chinook SALMON decline in Lake Huron and studies show Lake Michigan is next if things don't change quick. NOTHING TO DO WITH A MIXED BAG of other species. Those are all great to catch and very greatful to be able to catch so many different fish.


----------



## Corey K

wallyg said:


> Lake Huron is NOT dead, It is different.
> You can now catch a mixed bag of species including Steelhead, walleyes, Lakers,Atlantics,
> and the odd king or coho.
> Here is a list of proposed "Thumb Area" Lake Huron plants for 2016:
> Caseville..........6,300 Steelhead
> Pinnebog River....15,850 Steelhead
> Port Austin.........10,000 Steelhead
> Harbor Beach........30,000 Steelhead
> Not to mention 60,700 Lakers rotated between ports year to year
> Port Sanilac...........30,000 rainbows (Eagle Lake strain)
> Lexington.............30,000 rainbows (Eagle Lake)
> 40,000 Atlantic Salmon
> 10,000 Steelhead trout
> The last 2 springs have had spawning runs in our creeks of Steelhead.
> Not seen in quite a while.
> Tank You MDNR and MSSFA!


That's all great news but, what major rivers are in the thumb that allows river fishing (access) for steelhead? Steelhead are great to catch whether it's on open water or in the rivers. What natural reproduction is there for steelhead there? I'm not saying that people in one area deserve fish more than another but, some of these waterways that connect to lower Lake Huron are not exactly big sprawling rivers that many can enjoy?? Same goes with some plantings on some very small short tribs on the west side. Oh and if their going to release these fish in the daylight good luck. I know it's put and take and I think it's great for the area, just some concerns about expected returns to these areas.


----------



## RedM2

wallyg said:


> Lake Huron is NOT dead, It is different.
> You can now catch a mixed bag of species including Steelhead, walleyes, Lakers,Atlantics,
> and the odd king or coho.
> Here is a list of proposed "Thumb Area" Lake Huron plants for 2016:
> Caseville..........6,300 Steelhead
> Pinnebog River....15,850 Steelhead
> Port Austin.........10,000 Steelhead
> Harbor Beach........30,000 Steelhead
> Not to mention 60,700 Lakers rotated between ports year to year
> Port Sanilac...........30,000 rainbows (Eagle Lake strain)
> Lexington.............30,000 rainbows (Eagle Lake)
> 40,000 Atlantic Salmon
> 10,000 Steelhead trout
> The last 2 springs have had spawning runs in our creeks of Steelhead.
> Not seen in quite a while.
> Tank You MDNR and MSSFA!


Where did you find that proposed stocking list?


----------



## andyotto

RedM2 said:


> Where did you find that proposed stocking list?


Somewhere buried in the DNR website is a fish stocking database that shows all the plants in Michigan. 
Here it is I think.
http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/


----------



## andyotto

Corey K said:


> That's all great news but, what major rivers are in the thumb that allows river fishing (access) for steelhead? Steelhead are great to catch whether it's on open water or in the rivers. What natural reproduction is there for steelhead there? I'm not saying that people in one area deserve fish more than another but, some of these waterways that connect to lower Lake Huron are not exactly big sprawling rivers that many can enjoy?? Same goes with some plantings on some very small short tribs on the west side. Oh and if their going to release these fish in the daylight good luck. I know it's put and take and I think it's great for the area, just some concerns about expected returns to these areas.


Yes its pretty much an open water and near shore fishery but the same can be said of the salmon fishery of yesteryear in the southern ports. 

As far as planting more salmon, I think there are a lot of issues limiting that. I'm not sure if the term "carrying capacity" is the right term to use for fish but it sounds like the kings have hit/exceeded there limit. The carrying capacity has been lowered by exotics. Also, I've heard that many hatcheries that produced kings aren't suitable for other types of fish like steelhead and atlantics. We have talked about this before but even though more expensive to raise coho seem to do well in the lake. Maybe a little boost from stocking they could really take off. :2cents:


----------



## Fishndude

Southsider1 said:


> I agree- they are excellent smoked. I don't mind then fried either as long as the they are trimmed up right. Nothing replaces kings as a sport fish but they fight 5x better than walleye. To each their own I guess.


Yeah, but the Kinds are simply dying out on their own, right? There is nothing anybody can do about that, so the DNR is focusing on planting other species which will survive. Limited options lead to clear choices. Wishing hasn't fixed the Mussel problem.


----------



## hawgeye

wallyg said:


> That question was posed to Jim Baker @ the STEELHEADERS meeting on Wednesday.
> His response was that it is a complicated issue involving Ontario Ministry.
> It also involves the feds who raise most of them.
> Actually I am thankful for the rebound of the trout in Lake Huron. Like the walleye in Saginaw Bay, they are a success story. Both are indigenous species that belong here, and now have sustaining populations. Both were WIPED OUT before planting/restoration efforts.
> If You dont want them, I will be glad to boil, can, or make sausage of them.


That's like the guy who's catching suckers saying they are as good as walleye. They are as good as walleye because that's all he can catch! They can have their grease balls. They should plant the strain of Atlantic's that will survive and more Steelhead. But that won't happen as long as the Indians are in charge.


----------



## SJC

I think suckers are now harder to catch than walleye, lol!


----------



## slightofhand

wallyg said:


> That question was posed to Jim Baker @ the STEELHEADERS meeting on Wednesday.
> His response was that it is a complicated issue involving Ontario Ministry.
> It also involves the feds who raise most of them.
> Actually I am thankful for the rebound of the trout in Lake Huron. Like the walleye in Saginaw Bay, they are a success story. Both are indigenous species that belong here, and now have sustaining populations. Both were WIPED OUT before planting/restoration efforts.
> If You dont want them, I will be glad to boil, can, or make sausage of them.


Aren't you concerned at all about ingesting dangerously high levels of mercury, PCBs and other toxins?


----------



## wallyg

Meticulous trimming and boiling sure reduces contaminants in the flesh.
Just like anything else, moderation is a good thing.


----------



## wallyg

RedM2 said:


> Not the least bit surprising... although there's nothing complicated about it.


Red,
Come to the Sea Grant meeting on April 21'st.
It's @ the Foxhunters (behind the conifers on M19).
You can hear firsthand info from the folks themselves.
Sounds like there are issues You might like addressed,
or have questions You might like answered.
1800 hrs on that date. I will be there. Bring a buddy!


----------



## Chasin

hawgeye said:


> That's like the guy who's catching suckers saying they are as good as walleye. They are as good as walleye because that's all he can catch! They can have their grease balls. They should plant the strain of Atlantic's that will survive and more Steelhead. But that won't happen as long as the Indians are in charge.


Not sure I understand? They are planting Atlantics currently in ports from Lexington all the way to the locks. What strain exactly should this be? (so far creel census from atlantics have been next to nothing) Steelhead plants have been ramping up as well. The bottom line is pelagic bait in Huron is not there anymore. Fish need to be planted that can adapt to the new bait structure. In shore gobies, emerald shiners. Off shore bloater chubs and remaining smelt. With the exception of emeralds these are all more or less bottom orientating fish. The DNR understands any fish being planted needs to be able to adapt to these types of bait to have any hope of surviving. They keep thier "grease balls" because they are, one native fish and two adapt better to the new prey base than any other fish they can put in the lakes. Lake trout whether native or not are simply the best fish to plant into the lakes that have the best chance of survival. If you dont like that thankfully there are stil;l plenty of suckers for you..


----------



## RedM2

Chasin said:


> Not sure I understand? They are planting Atlantics currently in ports from Lexington all the way to the locks. What strain exactly should this be? (so far creel census from atlantics have been next to nothing) Steelhead plants have been ramping up as well. The bottom line is pelagic bait in Huron is not there anymore. Fish need to be planted that can adapt to the new bait structure. In shore gobies, emerald shiners. Off shore bloater chubs and remaining smelt. With the exception of emeralds these are all more or less bottom orientating fish. The DNR understands any fish being planted needs to be able to adapt to these types of bait to have any hope of surviving. They keep thier "grease balls" because they are, one native fish and two adapt better to the new prey base than any other fish they can put in the lakes. Lake trout whether native or not are simply the best fish to plant into the lakes that have the best chance of survival. If you dont like that thankfully there are stil;l plenty of suckers for you..


I didn't realize bloater chubs were bottom bottom dwellers. Also, are atlantics terrestrial feeders, too?


----------



## RedM2

wallyg said:


> Red,
> Come to the Sea Grant meeting on April 21'st.
> It's @ the Foxhunters (behind the conifers on M19).
> You can hear firsthand info from the folks themselves.
> Sounds like there are issues You might like addressed,
> or have questions You might like answered.
> 1800 hrs on that date. I will be there. Bring a buddy!


I'd love to, but the time and location doesn't allow for my attendance because I get out of work too late. Which goes back to my prior comment about the DNR probably not wanting public participation on a large scale. Ubly Fox Hunters is well off the beaten path for the majority of southern Lake Huron fisherman.


----------



## andyotto

RedM2 said:


> I didn't realize bloater chubs were bottom bottom dwellers. Also, are atlantics terrestrial feeders, too?


According to everything I've read, yes. Very similar to steelhead.


----------



## Corey K

wallyg said:


> FYI Korey,
> Any plants in the Saginaw bay tribs would only wind up as
> walleye fodder.
> Hence the 8 fish/13 inch limit......and 25 perch limit imposed this year
> to attempt a perch recovery................
> DNR is doing their best to keep us happy


FYI, the tribs don't have the 8 fish limit...

The tribs have a relatively low resident population of walleye.

No different than planting fish in a drowned river mouth on either side of the state.


----------



## Chasin

RedM2 said:


> I didn't realize bloater chubs were bottom bottom dwellers. Also, are atlantics terrestrial feeders, too?


If you look at the trawl data we see that Bloaters dont show up in the nets much until below depths of 90 meters. Not saying they are bottom huggers but they deffinatley orientate to the bottom much like whitefish. As such for fishing in southern Lake Huron this is certianly a far offshore fishery that most guys are not willing to go to.
Atlantics are terrestrial (opportunistic) feeders but the jury is still out as to thier survival in the lakes with the exception of extreme northern part of Lake Huron. I believe this year will be the 3rd year they have planted Atlantics in Lexington (southern most port) so there should be some 2 year olds around large enough to catch. Its criticlally important to submit Atlantic catches to the DNR anywhere in the southern portion of the lake if we hope to continue to recieve stocking here.


----------



## kzoofisher

The best way to increase steelhead numbers is to have more streams they can reproduce in. I think the Rifle and AuGres are your best bets for expanding steelhead habitat in the southern lake. Get enough cold water there for fry to survive to smolts and the DNR will give you plants. I know the Rifle has gotten quite a bit of work in the last few years, can't speak to the AuGres.


----------



## Robert Holmes

wallyg said:


> That question was posed to Jim Baker @ the STEELHEADERS meeting on Wednesday.
> His response was that it is a complicated issue involving Ontario Ministry.
> It also involves the feds who raise most of them.
> Actually I am thankful for the rebound of the trout in Lake Huron. Like the walleye in Saginaw Bay, they are a success story. Both are indigenous species that belong here, and now have sustaining populations. Both were WIPED OUT before planting/restoration efforts.
> If You dont want them, I will be glad to boil, can, or make sausage of them.


The lake trout that are coming out of the hatcheries are not the indigenous Mackinac Lake Trout. For all practical purposes they are an invasive species. Just like the Western Grey Wolf that they are trying to get established in the UP, an invasive species. I am not saying that the salmon aren't an invasive species either.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I hope that I am not the only person on this forum that agrees the atlantic salmon are a migratory species. Some will stay in the thumb area while most of them move north when the water warms up. Planting atlantic salmon in Lexington is for the most part a short term (April through June) temporary fix.


----------



## wallyg

Chasin said:


> Not sure I understand? They are planting Atlantics currently in ports from Lexington all the way to the locks. What strain exactly should this be? (so far creel census from atlantics have been next to nothing) Steelhead plants have been ramping up as well. The bottom line is pelagic bait in Huron is not there anymore. Fish need to be planted that can adapt to the new bait structure. In shore gobies, emerald shiners. Off shore bloater chubs and remaining smelt. With the exception of emeralds these are all more or less bottom orientating fish. The DNR understands any fish being planted needs to be able to adapt to these types of bait to have any hope of surviving. They keep thier "grease balls" because they are, one native fish and two adapt better to the new prey base than any other fish they can put in the lakes. Lake trout whether native or not are simply the best fish to plant into the lakes that have the best chance of survival. If you dont like that thankfully there are stil;l plenty of suckers for you..


chasin
The only proposed plants of Atlantics in Southern Lake Huron is
40,000 landlocked salmon in Lexington. They are not planting them all over.


----------



## wallyg

kzoofisher said:


> The best way to increase steelhead numbers is to have more streams they can reproduce in. I think the Rifle and AuGres are your best bets for expanding steelhead habitat in the southern lake. Get enough cold water there for fry to survive to smolts and the DNR will give you plants. I know the Rifle has gotten quite a bit of work in the last few years, can't speak to the AuGres.





RedM2 said:


> I'd love to, but the time and location doesn't allow for my attendance because I get out of work too late. Which goes back to my prior comment about the DNR probably not wanting public participation on a large scale. Ubly Fox Hunters is well off the beaten path for the majority of southern Lake Huron fisherman.


Kzoo,
The rifle AND Au Gres ARE on the list of proposed plants.
Specifically:
East Branch Au Gres River...........30,000 steelhead...4.5 miles West of Lake Huron
10,000 Browns......North of M55
Rifle River......................................50,000 steelhead- at Selkirk
15,000 browns over 5 different sites


----------



## wallyg

RedM2 said:


> I'd love to, but the time and location doesn't allow for my attendance because I get out of work too late. Which goes back to my prior comment about the DNR probably not wanting public participation on a large scale. Ubly Fox Hunters is well off the beaten path for the majority of southern Lake Huron fisherman.


Red,
Sorry You cant make it.
The Sea grant workshops are held at different locations each year to allow as
much participation as possible.
This year the Thumb Area Steelheaders will host the event @ The Ubly Foxhunters
It is the home of our monthly meetings. Right between the Bay and the Lake, and accessible to those in the "Thumb". April 21, @ 1800 hrs. Again...public invited.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

The DNR needs to get serious with the Atlantics and let LSSU raise them. THOSE are the smolts that proliferated best. The state raised/planted fish just don't work like LSSU stock. Simple as that.


----------



## andyotto

wallyg said:


> Kzoo,
> The rifle AND Au Gres ARE on the list of proposed plants.
> Specifically:
> East Branch Au Gres River...........30,000 steelhead...4.5 miles West of Lake Huron
> 10,000 Browns......North of M55
> Rifle River......................................50,000 steelhead- at Selkirk
> 15,000 browns over 5 different sites


Do you know if those are river browns or the type that goes out into the lake?


----------

